# Taurus Tracker Front Site blade replacement?



## flyingfrog509 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a 357 Taurus Tracker that came to me with a scope and no front sight blade.  It has what appears to be a base for the front blade...but I can't find anywhere that sells the blade itself. 

Any one know where that can be had?


----------



## jmoser (Jul 12, 2010)

Is it a dovetail?  Threaded Hole?  Slot with hole for pin?

Try Williams Gunsight in Michigan. [website.]


----------



## swampbogger (Jul 12, 2010)

Its sounds like the pistol I sold on S&S last year.not to you though, I dont recognize the name. It is a blade that sits in groove with roll pin, which would have been in it if it was mine. Had to remove for the scope and it got lost. I could not find one online but I have a feeling that if you call cust.serv. @ Taurus they can hook you up.

 thats it in my avtr


----------



## flyingfrog509 (Jul 13, 2010)

*It is a grove with a pin*

It is a grove with a pin and I think it is just a piece of org. plastic


----------



## swampbogger (Jul 13, 2010)

PM sent


----------

